
Black hat and white hat hackers combine forces - liberabaci
https://www.zdnet.com/article/black-hat-hackers-white-collar-criminals-snuggle-up-to-operate-insider-trading-schemes/
======
celticninja
Title is incorrect, white collar criminals, not white hat hackers

------
a-fried-egg
This isn't Marvel Avengers

